# 18 lives spared



## Fizbi (Dec 14, 2006)

Well, I finally found a good pose and got a pic of two of our cats. I've been lurking long enough, so here is my first story...

Two cats rescued from the harsh Casper, WY climate.

Bootsie, the black cat and Barney, the brown cat.
That's 2 cats times 9 lives = 18. 

We think that folks from town chuck their cats from their cars and hope they never see them again. We live way out in the country, so we don't see many cats except for our own. We think Barney was thrown out at 60 MPH. He seems brain damaged at times, but, with TLC, he has come around and regained full recovery. Bootsie was abandoned by her previous owners (our neighbors who left her behind) to die in the cold. It took some time, but a cat trap and some food caught her before she starved to death. They both are getting fat and quite happy. As you can see, they are good friends in our care. These are but two of four cats we rescued. I'll upload more pics when I can get a good shot. Enjoy. Harry


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Barney looks like a love the way he is cuddling with Bootsie!


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Aww bless you..they look quite content there  I've always liked snugglin' pictures. It's wonderful that they've come along so well. 

I went ahead and took care of that double post for you while I was at it


----------



## Fizbi (Dec 14, 2006)

MikePageKY said:


> I went ahead and took care of that double post for you while I was at it


Thanks Mike. I tried to delete the dual post but couldn't figure out how to do that. I can't figure out how I created a dual post in the first place. 8O 

Harry


----------



## julebean (Jun 22, 2005)

Awww.. that picture is just so cute! Nothing cuter than cuddly cats


----------



## SimplyTriss (Apr 18, 2007)

Mmm, they seem so toasty warm! And the people who might've chucked them out.. they are so bad bad people


----------



## furryferals (Jun 2, 2007)

Aww I love that picture of Bootsie and Barney :luv 

You can clearly see how much they love each other.

I'm sorry for what they went through but I'm so glad they found you
to give them all the love they need


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awwww... that is so sweet!! They are lovely furbabies... and so happy to be alive and well cared for... Bless you !!!


----------



## Fuzzie (Aug 20, 2007)

I hate it when those horrible people can't even bother to stop their cars, I've read so many stories about rescued dogs with leg/ foot damage, and all they needed to do was stop...


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

That is just the sweetest picture. Thank you for saving these babies.


----------



## Siamese Louise (Jan 28, 2008)

What gorgeous kitties! That's such a sweet photo--they look like the very best of friends! No matter how many stories of cat cruelty I hear, it never fails to make me absolutely nauseated. Those people are just the lowest of all life forms. May God bless you for rescuing and loving these kitties! Purrs,


----------

